
Whole Foods workers’ worst fears may be coming true - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90275538/whole-foods-workers-worst-fears-may-be-coming-true
======
brad0
What a load of bull.

The article takes some anonymous sources that they're testing Go technology in
a "larger store" and conflate that to mean that they're replacing workers in
Whole Foods with Go tech. The entire article revolves around this idea.

It's just fear mongering for clicks.

